# Diesel clothing line releases a " SFW XXX" ad/video.



## Dayken (Sep 25, 2008)

http://current.com/items/89337913_diesel_sfw_xxx_fashion_firm_makes_cheeky_sfw_porn_ad

I know this has been going around, but it's still amazing. Wouldn't recommend actually watching this at work, though.

(Also, I apologize if the thread title looks awkward, it was hard to make it not sound like spam.)


----------



## Diego117 (Sep 25, 2008)

LOL That's pretty clever.


----------

